# Bike Rental - Walnut Creek Area



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey boys and girls.

I'll be in Walnut Creek this August for a wedding and would rather not have a completely wasted weekend so I was going to ride up Mt. Diablo since that seems like the thing to do. Any recommendations for bike rental. Our hotel is in Walnut Creek.

Thanks.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

shameless plug for my own business...

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/bikeconcierge/bikeconcierge.php 

A little ways from Walnut creek, but very close to SJ Airport. 

Cheers,


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

this is a hotel geared towards fitness oriented travelers.

http://www.clubsports.com/home.do

maybe they have an idea.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

or maybe try calling one of the local bike shops.

http://encinabicyclecenters.com/


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

giovanni sartori said:


> Hey boys and girls.
> 
> I'll be in Walnut Creek this August for a wedding and would rather not have a completely wasted weekend so I was going to ride up Mt. Diablo since that seems like the thing to do. Any recommendations for bike rental. Our hotel is in Walnut Creek.
> 
> Thanks.


 Not too many shops around here rent bikes, so you might see if you can pick up a demo bike instead.

That said, the guys at Pagasus are good guys and specialize in road bikes - though they do also carry mountain bikes. They're around 15 minutes south of Walnut Creek and their parking lot/shopping area is a perfectly fine place to begin and end a Mnt Diablo ride (Peets coffee right next door is invariably full of riders).
http://www.pegasusbicycleworks.com/Miscellaneous.html

Encina bicycles is on the other side of the mountain, but they are also well positioned for a mount diablo ride - but they don't actually rent bikes.

Hank and Frank in Lafayette (about 2 minutes west of walnut creek) carries a good amount of road bikes, and may also have demo bikes you can use.
www.hankandfrankbicycles.com

If you haven't ridden Mnt D before, it's a good jaunt. Two ways up, Northgate and Southgate roads - both are strenuous, hour long+ climbs. If you're only going to do it once, I'd suggest Southgate (the danville side) as there's less traffic, and it's slightly less intense. Either way you're getting in 4k' in climbing!


----------

